# Confused!



## Kogawoman (Aug 10, 2016)

I received a diagnosis of Type 2 this morning. 

I probably need a few days for the whole idea of diabetes to sink in.  I'd like to talk to my brother about this as he too has type 2 but hesitate to do so as it will only worry him.  I accept that I've landed myself in this position so that it falls to me to make the best of it.

I've been sent away with a couple of leaflets and advice to lose some weight (about a stone) and take more exercise, both of which I am more than willing to do, but I am somewhat at a loss as to where to start!  I will be tested again in 3 months' time and, in the meantime, I'm on my own, so I was delighted to find this forum and I will be studying the website thoroughly. 

One leaflet suggests a low GI approach to both weight loss and sugar control, the other low fat.  Neither emphasises low carb specifically which, at a glance seems to be the way favoured by many on this forum.  I've no idea what criteria I should use to determine which regimen would be best for me.  Would it be useful to have a blood sugar monitor, I wonder?

Also on the question of exercise, I need to work out a programme that takes account of a recent Achilles Tendon injury (stretching exercises and rest have been advised) and a dicky knee (a result of slipping on a muddy footpath whilst running for a tram!)  Walking, dancing and cycling which have, hitherto, been my favoured forms of exercise are all out for the time being.  Swimming is possible and I will look into that but I am definitely open to any suggestions please.

Thanks for reading my ramblings - doubtless I shall calm down very presently!


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Kogawoman

Welcome.

Sorry to read your news  but...we've all been there. I think lowering your carb intake will be a good thing to do whatever happens. Sugar is the obvious carb to cut down (out) but so are potatoes, rice, pasta and bread. Try to eat less of these and eat more proteins (meat & fish if you eat them) and salads (which I can't abide) and other non-starchy veg (most of which I can't abide either). Start checking labels on everything in the supermarket (who knew that Rice Crispies are 85% Carb and All Bran 55%?) as some things aren't as obviously full of carbs as others. If you do eat potatoes, rice etc. watch the portion size - cutting down on these will help too.

Would a BG monitor help? They're not horrendously expensive but they're not dirt cheap either. If you think that regular BG testing will help you achieve your aim then it could be money well spent. It might certainly help in finding out which foods send your levels skyward, or you could wait for 3 months until your next result and see then.

Getting the diagnosis and having someone 'label' you is tough but, it's not the worst news a person could hear. This terrific forum is here to help so just ask if you have any concerns, queries or if you just want to join in some silly games that pop up here from time to time. Invariably somebody here will answer you


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Kogawoman, welcome to the group, sorry about your DX....



Kogawoman said:


> I accept that I've landed myself in this position so that it falls to me to make the best of it


I would dispute that statement, if your brother is also D then it suggests a genetic predisposition, also the establishment have been forcing a mantra of more carbs less fat on us for decade's & look at what is happening with a world diabetes pandemic. More carbs when our problem is insulin resistance, I fail to see the logic!!!

A BG meter is an invaluable tool in monitoring our disease, the SD Codefree from Amazon is a good cheap option otherwise test strips tend to be rather expensive

As for diet, cut or reduce starchy foods like bread, pasta rice, cereals & potatoes (veggies from above ground work best). Then you can decide where to take your diet, many of us do LCHF, but on the other hand many people are OK with just reducing their carbs a lot.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 10, 2016)

Welcome! You have to find works for you and can  maintain long term!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Welcome.
You should find this book by Gretchen Becker helpful, The first year type 2 diabetes. 
If your practice won't provide you a glucose meter and test strips, the cheapest one to fund we've found is the SD Codefree from Amazon , the test strips are around £8 for 50 where other brands are much dearer.


----------

